# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Adobe blen Macromedia per $3.4 miliard

## edspace

Adobe Systems, kompania e njohur qe prodhon softuere per perpunimin e imazheve, ka deklaruar sot se ka rene dakort te bleje firmen Macromedia per 3.4 miliard dollare. 

Sipas Adobes, ky hap eshte bere per te plotesuar kerkesat e tregut per dokumente dixhitale me ze, video, dhe imazhe qe jane te pershtatshme edhe per paisjet dorembajtese. 

Adobe eshte nga kompanite me te njohuria ne internet per zhvillimin e dokumentave PDF me programin Acrobat, si dhe per programet profesionale Adobe Photoshop, Illustrator, PageMaker, Premiere, InDesign, etj. 

Macromedia njihet per formatin Flash, i cili perdoret per prezantime, animacione, web sajte, dhe kohet e fundit eshte shtrire edhe ne paisjet dorembajtese. Gjithashtu Macromedia ofron edhe pakten e njohur Studio MX, qe permban programet Dreamweaver, Fireworks, Flash, dhe Freehand. Keto programe perdoren nga profesioniste te ndryshem per dizajnimin dhe publikimin e web sajteve, animacioneve, dhe imazheve per mediat elektronike dhe te printuara. 

Teknologji te tjera te njohura te Macromedia jane ColdFusion dhe Director.

Nga bashkimi i softuereve te Adobe dhe Macromedia pritet te lindin softuere akoma me te mira, si per profesionistet, ashtu edhe per perdoruesit e thjeshte. 

http://www.adobe.com
http://www.macromedia.com

----------


## Davius

Oh God, ne s'kemi lek te blejme nje PC te re keto permendin shifra 3.4 miliard...
A thua Macromedia e meriton gjithe kete a?

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Ekonomia e tregut°°°eliminimi i konkurencës°°°profiti në maximum!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Sdo kemi me nevoje per te blere macromendia e adobe vec e vec  :buzeqeshje:

----------

